# Raiser is debiting my account for the device fee



## UberVue (Aug 16, 2014)

so - even if you don't drive - they will debit your account - damn - looks like I need to close my bank account or send the phone back


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberVue said:


> so - even if you don't drive - they will debit your account - damn - looks like I need to close my bank account or send the phone back


Do you mean that Raiser is actually withdrawing money from your personal bank account? Or do you mean your Uber Partner account as reflected by your pay statement is being debited?


----------



## UberVue (Aug 16, 2014)

There is an invoice pending for ($30.00)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberVue said:


> There is an invoice pending for ($30.00)


Sorry, your answer is still unclear.
Are you saying that a $30 withdrawal transaction is pending when you check your bank account online? Or are you saying that ($30) is the line from your payment statement?


----------



## UberVue (Aug 16, 2014)

My partner invoice shows three ($10) debit invoices - which clearly state weekly until cancelled - so I will ensure that I close my bank account before I cancel...on the off chance that they attempt to collect on this debit memo. I find it odd that they claim it is the data charge - my phone has been OFF for three weeks - what data charge could they have possibly incurred on my behalf.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberVue said:


> My partner invoice shows three ($10) debit invoices - which clearly state weekly until cancelled - so I will ensure that I close my bank account before I cancel...on the off chance that they attempt to collect on this debit memo. I find it odd that they claim it is the data charge - my phone has been OFF for three weeks - what data charge could they have possibly incurred on my behalf.


Raiser does not have the authorization to withdraw a red cent from your bank account. Raiser only has ability to deposit money into your bank account. You gave Raiser that ability to deposit when you provided your bank account and routing number. So you don't need to close your bank account in fear that Raiser will start withdrawing money from it. You can call your bank tomorrow and speak with a Rep to confirm this tomorrow.

Now there is the separate matter of your Uber Partner account being in the negative. That had happened to me personally, when I'd taken an extended break from driving. I had emailed telling them this, and Uber had wait listed my account. Despite that, weeks later I received a pay statement with a debit balance of multiple weeks of device subscription charges. When I resumed driving, Uber (not Raiser as I do UberTaxi, not UberX) deducted a partial amount of the debit from my pay statement.
I hope this clears it up somewhat for you.


----------



## UberVue (Aug 16, 2014)

thanks - I will call the bank to confirm - but getting charged for nothing is complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberVue said:


> thanks - I will call the bank to confirm - but getting charged for nothing is complete and utter nonsense.


It is for sure. Uber just wants their $10/week. How you wanna handle this going forward really depends on your own particular situation.


----------



## Misyria (Jul 27, 2015)

Uber technologies has withdrawn money from my account in the amount of 46.99 and 33.39 on August 1st and 2nd. Why are they doing this? And how can I get in touch with them to discuss this matter and make sure my money gets put back into it.


----------

